# Monument Snowboards



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

No, I have not. Interested in your brand, though. Will you ship one or two to Norway for me to demo them? =)


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

It is not my company, but I am trying to promote them........ sorry I cant ship one there but if you go to Mammoth Mountain CA, im sure you can take a look at one of them, go to Monumentsnowboards.com or Capitolboardroom.com and you can take a look there also thank you for you interest


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

Let me get my private jet.

Seriously though, I´m interested in how it´s going for that brand. Saleswise, public interest and so on. Any info there?

What I do know is that they had the most fun snowboard graphics of all the brands I saw on pics from SIA.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

northern.no said:


> No, I have not. Interested in your brand, though. Will you ship one or two to Norway for me to demo them? =)


I don't mean to pry but where in Norway are you from? Got friends in Oslo. I heard you guy's had a terribly short season last year. 

And yes also interested in the Monument brand as well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

mike1two said:


> I don't mean to pry but where in Norway are you from? Got friends in Oslo. I heard you guy's had a terribly short season last year.
> 
> And yes also interested in the Monument brand as well.


I was born and raised in the absolute proximity of Oslo, just west of the city limits.
Yes,we had a shitty season back there, so my buddies and I had to drive a whole lot to "stay alive". Now, though, I´ve moved to Narvik, which is a good number of hours north of the Arctic Circle. Beautiful terrain here: my first impression.

Small chance of me knowing your friends, but what are their names?


----------

